
Cruelty Redefined: Undergraduates vs. C++ on Linux - toni
http://marknelson.us/2011/04/25/cruelty_redefined_c_plus_plus_on_linux/
======
yid
Who assigns a problem that requires C and Unix novices to use fork() _as their
first assignment_? This guy needs a teaching seminar soon, but more likely, CS
just lost a classroom full of novices.

------
cafard
Interesting chiefly for the brutality of the comments...

